
LocustDB: Massively parallel, high performance analytics database - jinqueeny
https://github.com/cswinter/LocustDB
======
samstave
Apologies if the following is completely naive to what youre doing with
LocustDB; How resource intensive is this?

Tried running InfluxDB on Rasberry PI with poor results as it pegged at 100%
CPU...

How well would LocustDB do on a PI for Sensor Data?

